# hintergrundbild einer webseite per uhrzeit zu verändern



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

hallo hab da mal ne frage, ob es möglich ist das hintergrundbild einer webseite per uhrzeit zu verändern.

danke für alle antworten.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2007)

In welchem Zusammenhang steht die Frage mit Java?


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

naja ich glaube, dass das nur mit java funktioniert.
hasst du eine bessere idee? würde mich freuen.

eigentlich meine ich ja Java script.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2007)

Und eigentlich ist dies ein Java-Forum und kein Javascript-Forum.

P.S.:
Und uneigentlich übrigens auch 

P.P.S.:
Am einfachsten wäre es serverseitig umzusetzen, wenn die Seiten oder wenigstens das Stylesheet eh bereits dynamisch generiert werden.


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2007)

lol danke! ich verstehe zwar nicht so vile davon, aber mal sehen.
schaue mich dann mal in anderen forum um.


----------

